# Atv ride and truck mud bog



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

Soggy bottoms atv park will be open june 24-26. Come play in the mud with us. $10 per day per person or $20 per person for the weekend.

House Creek Mud Bog will also be open June 25. Gates open sat at 8 am. $10 person at the gate. $50 to enter your truck per tack. 

COME JOIN US FOR A MUDDY GOOD TIME!!!!!!:agreed:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

bump!


----------



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i gotta support my park! Me and Duck will be rollin in around 6 or 7ish on Friday. See ya then.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Had an awesome time at he park this weekend... maybe i can get the 400 back in comission and make a ride up there again next month!


----------



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

hey we will be open this weekend. if ya'll don't end up at doles we had some call and wont to ride at the park this weekend.


----------



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

Next Mud bog and atv ride will be july 23 but we will not be racing four wheelers we are looking at doing four wheelers (atvs) another weekend.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

my brother is getting stationed in georgia next year so i will be going up to visit from miami with the brute for sure!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

the park is really growing and getting some good trails and when its wet, there is plenty of water to ride! I'm gonna get some pics/videos the next weekend i come up and post em up and show what a great place Soggy Bottoms is!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Is anyone from GA planning on going this weekend?


----------

